# Counterfeit Bills,



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Counterfeit bills are going around.. I got caught out with a 200 bill..


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

How can you tell a fake one please?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

lewroll said:


> How can you tell a fake one please?


The same as bills all over the world.. no metal strip through it. 

Thing is the authorities must know as the guy checked the note when I handed it over, first time that has every happened.. 

I am sure I got it in an exchange..


----------

